
Yahoo Hires McKinsey to Mull Reorg, as Mayer Demands Exec Pledge to Stay - clbrook
http://recode.net/2015/11/09/yahoo-hires-mckinsey-to-mull-reorg-as-mayer-demands-exec-pledge-to-stay/
======
staticautomatic
Leaked internal Yahoo documents indicate that "Project Index" is actually a
revolutionary new way of algorithmically rearranging the deck chairs on the
Titanic.

------
sjg007
The problem with reinventing itself a la Google is that it is not visionary.
Bing did this and where is it? Now they could do this and go head to head
competitively on the best results but by then the world will have moved on.
For instance AI Intelligent agents, personal assistants etc.. What they need
to do is make something people don't even realize they want until they see it.

